# Sore lumps on vagina, sorry way tmi cringe!



## juliew2561

This is so embarrassing. I posted a thread last week about a sore swollen vagina (I hate that word!) and loads replied with similar symptoms. Now the swelling has gone down I have developed very painful blisters. When I saw midwife there was a trace of protein in water and I'm waiting for results, but I've only just finished anti biotics for a uti.
Trouble is whfn I've looked on google it keeps coming up with genital herpes and I feel really upset. I'm married and have had same partner for 6 years and have never experienced this before so I can't see how it can be that. I'm seeing doc tomorrow and I feel really scared though.
Midwife said today although my urine results haven't come back yet, there is a note of puss in my urine.
What on earth is going on? I don't think I'm gonna be able to sleep tonight!


----------



## sinead266

Didn't want to read and run, haven't a clue what it could be but sending you a big hug anyway, hopefully its just another pregnancy thing and not herpes.


----------



## Hellymay83

Could be sebaceous cysts?? I get these they aren't very nice, they are basically blocked pores that fill with puss, eventually they do go but they are sore and do get very irritated when rubbed by knickers and trousers xx


----------



## juliew2561

Where do sebacious cysts form? It's weird cos my lumps are on outer lips in a perfect straight line. They are like white blisters. Does it sound similar?


----------



## FiNZ

With one of my pregnancies I had sore lumps too, and it turned out to be a couple of ingrown hairs. Do you shave down there?? Hope you're OK and everything turns out OK for you. xx


----------



## Clarina1980

I get cysts too by imo opinion you would know the difference between that and blisters, although i've never had blisters down there. 

It probably is some kind of weird pregnancy related thing BUT just because you've been in a relationship for 6 yrs doesn't mean it can't be Herpes. It's a virus that lives in your system and will often come out only when you are run down/sick. You could get had it a decade but never had symptoms.
I've heard though that Herpes sores are like very uncomfortable and burny? They will pop and leave a red weapy sore. 

Do your blisters hurt etc? Or are they just an annoyance.

I just looked on NHS site, it says...

painful red blisters that burst to leave open sores around your genitals, rectum (back passage), thighs and buttocks 
blisters and ulcers on the cervix (lower part of the womb) in women 
vaginal discharge in women 
pain when you pass urine 
a high temperature (fever) of 38°C (100.4°F) or over 
a general feeling of being unwell, with aches and pains


----------



## Hellymay83

juliew2561 said:


> Where do sebacious cysts form? It's weird cos my lumps are on outer lips in a perfect straight line. They are like white blisters. Does it sound similar?

That's exactly where they form. Sounds just like them x


----------



## juliew2561

Thanks girls. There are no other symptoms of herpes, no fever or bursting red lumps etc. It's just that I would describe them as blisters and that's the main worry. 
I had an all over swelling down there last week which midwife said could be trapped fluid so perhaps it's come from that?
They do sting but I have been scratching the irritation a bit, prob from all the wee dribbles in late pregnancy ha ha. It may be thrush but I've never heard of lumps with thrush. I hope whatever it is can't be passed to baby!


----------



## jenb

juliew2561 said:


> Where do sebacious cysts form? It's weird cos my lumps are on outer lips in a perfect straight line. They are like white blisters. Does it sound similar?

ive had this always on the same spot it returnes about twice a year and can flare up due to hormone changes 
they usually burst on their own but you need to keep the area clean or it may become infected


----------



## Clarina1980

I did a google and came up with zilch haha. Try not to worry hun x


----------



## EmiliaX

Hi few years behind haha but did you ever find out what it was in in the same boat:cry::cry:


----------



## techi_girly

A few weeks ago I was panicking as I found a small lump on my vagina, I spent days searching the Internet and thinking the worst. Eventually went to the doctor, she took a very quick look and reassured me it was a sebaceous cyst, apparently very common in pregnant. Try not to worry and self diagnose on the Internet, see your doctor for some reassurance


----------



## Qmama79

My partner was diagnosed with genital herpes about 10 yrs ago after mild symptoms of an std. He has had very mild outbreaks over the years (count them on 1 hand). Not 1 in the last 3 years. I've never had an outbreak & am likely to have it though even though they can't diagnose til you have outbreak. GH can stay dormant for years!
Doctors are aware & will be swabbed & checked either way in a couple of weeks. Not sure what protocol is when you have outbreak & go in labour. I think it's safe when you don't have outbreak. Fingers crossed it'll heal & that it's not GH. X


----------

